# Stahls� TV Studios Hosts Grand Opening-Business Growth Event July 28-29



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ TV Studios Hosts Grand Opening-Business Growth Event July 28-29*

Stahls’ TV will host a Grand Opening and Business Growth Event July 28-29, 2015, at its new studios in Uniontown, Pa. The two-day gathering will feature classes presented by Stahls’ TV educators and include opportunities for hands-on learning at the studio and nearby Stahls’ Decorating Fulfillment Center. 

Geared toward helping apparel decorators grow their businesses, the 45-minute sessions will cover topics including blank apparel trends, sourcing, personalization, specialty applications, bow making, hat printing and bag printing. The program also offers updates on embroidery, digital technologies, and sublimation, as well as a look at screen printing and its potential for your business.

Lunch both days and a dinner/networking event provide the chance to share and connect with other industry professionals in a social setting.

Admittance is $49 per person and includes two days of educational sessions, samples, lunches and dinner. A discounted rate can be secured at nearby hotels for those attending from out of town. Visit Stahlsâ€™ TV Grand Opening & Business Growth Event | Stahls' for a complete event schedule and to register, or sign up through internal ordering.

Stahls’ TV is the only online educational destination specifically for custom garment decorators, Stahls’ TV.com features content produced, written, and presented by today’s leaders in apparel education. This ever-expanding resource provides the support and training apparel decorators need to start and grow a successful business. 
Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

